# Somac?



## nursey (Apr 17, 2002)

I take Zantac 150mg twice daily for reflux oesophagitis, but it's not working anymore,so my Doctor has prescribed "Somac 40mg" or "pantoprazole"(this is what its called here in Australia). Has anyone used this drug and if so how was it? Im a bit nervous to use it because of all the side effects I've just read on the accompanying pamphlet!


----------

